

Privacy regulation and the "free" Internet - FSecurePal
http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2010/12/23/privacy-regulation-and-the-free-internet/

======
jdp23
Companies who have prospered by exploiting their users data warn that the
world will end if they have to change their business model. Film at 11.

